# Alexa...... get out!



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Glad I never bought into the concept. Seems employees are listening in.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/amazon-workers-are-listening-to-what-you-tell-alexa/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We never would have any of this type technology in our house.
Nor have the latest craze to have "smart" appliances all hooked into what is called The Internet Of Things.

The computer I'm using at this moment, an HP with Windows 10, has Cortana. I have turned it off, I tried to get it completely removed, but I guess that is not possible.


----------



## Hiker (Apr 10, 2019)

That is so intrusive! I saw an Amazon commercial this week that shows they now allow you to take a screen shot of a chair you might want to buy and then open your camera and point it in the area you want that chair and it will give you a picture/video of what it will look like in your actual home. I have no doubt they will be scanning homes to get even more private details about a persons life.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is no way on earth you can have one of them in your home and not have it spying on you and delivering information on you to others. Just look at what all of the media companies have been doing. If you ar dum enough to have one. To lazy to pick a move, turn on the lights, live with it they are now and always will be recording everything you do and say.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've never had one of these devices in my home, and I've discouraged it when I see that others do.

That said, I would like to point out a distinction that *might* make a difference to those considering one of these devices.
Amazon's Alexa does whatever Amazon wants it to do. We know these devices are always listening because they have to be keyed up by saying a specific phrase. No surprises. We also know that what you say is sent to a cloud service where the sound of your voice is interpreted into words, and then a function is performed. These recordings are saved, and Amazon claims full ownership of them. You have no rights to your own recordings.
This is where Google differs. Yes, the Google Home device is still always on and listening. Yes they still send your voice recording to a cloud service to interpret, and yes they save those recordings. However, Google gives their customers full ownership of their recordings. You can go out to your personal account page, find every single thing that's ever been saved from you, and delete it all if you so choose.
No, I trust Google about as much as I trust our first black president, Bill Clinton... so I don't really believe those recordings are the only copies that exist, but I have no evidence of that, just a feeling. (data is a gold mine, and they aren't likely to give it up) But, far too many have no idea that they can do this, so I'm sure there is a plethora of data out there to be mined that never gets cleaned up.

With the revelation that Amazon employees can tap directly into these devices, I think it's about time they *all* ended up in the trash heap. Google has likely been able to do this since the beginning, but was never dumb enough to say so.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One news article I read on this mentioned there is an employee “chat room” where they comment and joke about what they hear.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You are all off base on this one. As the story reads what they are talking about is the conversation recorded once you prompt Alexa. Not that they are hitting a switch and eavesdropping. 

If you have an Alexa you have to control it from an app on your phone. Within your app you can look at all the prompts you gave Alexa like "Alexa play classic rock". Its the same type of thing you have for reading voicemails. These people are just transcribing what you say. So they have to listen to it.

Is Alexa recording everything? Maybe, but that's a different discussion.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Smart phones, smart meters, smart TVs, computers with voice and video capabilities, Alexa and other products/ideas are neutral but can be used for good or evil. Spying on Americans is done by corporate America and our government 24/7. If they would just but out of others privacy it would be much better IMHO.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

What is REALLY scary is if you have Alexa type devices around children.

Ask Alexa about LBGT issues and you will get a typical liberal/lbgt perspective, things like having two mommys or daddys is A O.K.!

Then ask Alexa who Jesus was? The result will shock you......


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> You are all off base on this one. As the story reads what they are talking about is the conversation recorded once you prompt Alexa. Not that they are hitting a switch and eavesdropping.
> 
> If you have an Alexa you have to control it from an app on your phone. Within your app you can look at all the prompts you gave Alexa like "Alexa play classic rock". Its the same type of thing you have for reading voicemails. These people are just transcribing what you say. So they have to listen to it.
> 
> ...


So if an Alexa 'wakes up' when someone says 'Alexa', then how many got turned on when the TV or computer played the video?

Therein lies the rub. If the device '*thinks*' you (or anyone... or anything like your TV) said 'Alexa', then it turns on and starts recording.

Sent from CherryBomb using MyFingers.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So if an Alexa 'wakes up' when someone says 'Alexa', then how many got turned on when the TV or computer played the video?
> 
> Therein lies the rub. If the device '*thinks*' you (or anyone... or anything like your TV) said 'Alexa', then it turns on and starts recording.
> 
> Sent from CherryBomb using MyFingers.


Mine has responded to a TV commercial where someone said "Alexa". But if it doesn't hear a question or command within a few seconds it goes dormant again.

I'm not saying this tech cant/isnt used for nefarious reasons. I'm just saying it's not the big boogeyman you are all making it out to be. The product itself isnt perfect. Sometimes I have to yell its name 2 or 3 times before it responds. Other times I say one thing and it hears something different.

And really this technology is no different than the cellphone in most peoples pocket. It too can be turned on to listen. Same with cameras on laptops and tablets.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> ......... The product itself isnt perfect. Sometimes I have to yell its name 2 or 3 times before it responds. ......


I can see why. If you look in a mirror, you could too. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> You are all off base on this one. As the story reads what they are talking about is the conversation recorded once you prompt Alexa. Not that they are hitting a switch and eavesdropping.
> 
> If you have an Alexa you have to control it from an app on your phone. Within your app you can look at all the prompts you gave Alexa like "Alexa play classic rock". Its the same type of thing you have for reading voicemails. These people are just transcribing what you say. So they have to listen to it.
> 
> ...


I always say random stuff, so that if it ever is used....In discovery I can get all the other ramblings and prove insanity..... "Alexa....where are my space monkey balls?....Alexa can you tell me where my ball gag went?" Alexa...who is after me today.....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> And really this technology is no different than the cellphone in most peoples pocket. It too can be turned on to listen. Same with cameras on laptops and tablets.


I would contest that it's a fair bit different. Your cellphone is a multi-function tool with the optional capability to use voice commands.
These devices have a singular function. Listen to you and respond. Listening to you is not optional, or the entire function of the device is negated.
A different device possessing a microphone does not make it equal to these devices.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll never have such a foolish thing in my home. Ridiculous, what I say.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'll never have such a foolish thing in my home. Ridiculous, what I say.


Double down if you have children


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You see They have admitted to recording conversation with you know it and still people do not except it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Now, . . . somebody tell me just how cheap it is to have Alexa or the "other" bot turn on the outside light in the back yard so your kid can practice soccer shots at 4 in the morning.

I've done electrical work since 1964, . . . and never did install one of them $1.29 SPST light switches under the Ivory single gang covers that would listen to a bot.

And where do you stop?? 

Alexa, . . . turn on the light in the upper left corner of the cellar so I can see if we have enough potatoes on the shelf to send the rover bot in to get them.

Alexa, . . . check the temperature of the half and half in the fridge, . . . see if it is cold enough to make the caramel for the ice cream, . . . and while you are at it, . . . see if we have enough vanilla ice cream for the 12 people coming over tonight.

Sheesh...........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry, anyone who willingly puts one of these devices in their homes needs a reality check. How much better is it that the people you intend to control and enslave oblige you by climbing into the rail car themselves and closing the door. 1984.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I would contest that it's a fair bit different. Your cellphone is a multi-function tool with the optional capability to use voice commands.
> These devices have a singular function. Listen to you and respond. Listening to you is not optional, or the entire function of the device is negated.
> A different device possessing a microphone does not make it equal to these devices.


But an Alexa only listens when it is prompted to. Could they flip a switch back at HQ and listen in without you knowing? Yes, most likely. But so could your cellphone provider/maker. I say same thing.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Yeeaaa, no, I don't need one of these eavesdropping devices in my home.
I am intelligent enough to turn on a light via a switch.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

If you have a phone connected to the internet you are F'd! It doesn't matter everything is tracking you. Every app that you download owns you.

At one point I had a flashlight app that would spontaneously turn on. It was searching for video after I looked it up. The app came with my phone!! We live in a time where it's all or nothing. You either have apps and a smart phone or you don't. Don't be surprised when they know where you took your last shat!!



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> If you have a phone connected to the internet you are F'd! It doesn't matter everything is tracking you. Every app that you download owns you.
> 
> At one point I had a flashlight app that would spontaneously turn on. It was searching for video after I looked it up. The app came with my phone!! We live in a time where it's all or nothing. You either have apps and a smart phone or you don't. Don't be surprised when they know where you took your last shat!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


So why did you download those apps? Need to do $#!t besides make a call?

Phones are worst. I've got a "dumb phone". It gets turned on when I make a call. Then it is off. Not sure if it still sends GPS? It don't drain the batts........


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> But an Alexa only listens when it is prompted to. Could they flip a switch back at HQ and listen in without you knowing? Yes, most likely. But so could your cellphone provider/maker. I say same thing.


Not if my phone is off all the time.....besides making a call.

But I've still got a "dumb phone", lucky me!


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm going to tell you I have 5 Alexa's all through my house and shop. I love having them they are a tool just like anything else nowadays. If you think your cell phone is benign or the Laptop or Smart TV. You are just fooling yourself. If it has digital two way communication it probably has the ability to spy on you and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

modfan said:


> I'm going to tell you I have 5 Alexa's all through my house and shop. I love having them they are a tool just like anything else nowadays. If you think your cell phone is benign or the Laptop or Smart TV. You are just fooling yourself. If it has digital two way communication it probably has the ability to spy on you and there is nothing you can do about it.


I doubt it. Unless you are stupid and leave the barn door open.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> So why did you download those apps? Need to do $#!t besides make a call?
> 
> Phones are worst. I've got a "dumb phone". It gets turned on when I make a call. Then it is off. Not sure if it still sends GPS? It don't drain the batts........


I've sold my soul to the devil. I know what I did. There are a lot of stupid people out there that have no idea.

I could never give up my bingo and candy crush.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have Siri. Looks like it works the same way. 
https://www.imore.com/siri


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If the gubmint or anyone else is listening to me from my Alexa they must be pretty bored. Since I live alone I don't do a lot of talking. 

I suppose if they REALLY wanted to know what I buy online and keep track of it they could just follow my computer habits. Good thing none of you have one of those pesky computers.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Mine has responded to a TV commercial where someone said "Alexa". But if it doesn't hear a question or command within a few seconds it goes dormant again.
> 
> I'm not saying this tech cant/isnt used for nefarious reasons. I'm just saying it's not the big boogeyman you are all making it out to be. The product itself isnt perfect. Sometimes I have to yell its name 2 or 3 times before it responds. Other times I say one thing and it hears something different.
> 
> ...


It already owns you, Man!! :vs_shocked:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Sorry, anyone who willingly puts one of these devices in their homes needs a reality check. How much better is it that the people you intend to control and enslave oblige you by climbing into the rail car themselves and closing the door. 1984.


I wish I could like this post twice!!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I wish I could like this post twice!!


+1............


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

modfan said:


> I'm going to tell you I have 5 Alexa's all through my house and shop. I love having them they are a tool just like anything else nowadays. If you think your cell phone is benign or the Laptop or Smart TV. You are just fooling yourself. If it has digital two way communication it probably has the ability to spy on you and there is nothing you can do about it.


I don't get these reasoning. "Well some other stuff I own might be able to track me, so I will install multiple devices in my house whose sole purpose is to spy on me and track me. Same same....." That seems the same as saying "I might manage to negligently shoot myself with the gun I am wearing, so I might as well just put it to my head and pull the trigger." Hyperbole? Probably, but it is still idiotic. It is the purposeful implementation of incrementalism, on ourselves, that we complain about in our government and media. The "I Want" syndrome will be the doom of a lot of us. What I have discovered in life is that many very likeable people are dumb as dirt at times.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

All I can say is you guy's make me laugh!!! You have no idea who I am, what I do, or why I do it yet, you feel you that if I don't do what you believe is correct. I'm "Dumb as dirt".


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

modfan said:


> All I can say is you guy's make me laugh!!! You have no idea who I am, what I do, or why I do it yet, you feel you that if I don't do what you believe is correct. I'm "Dumb as dirt".


Don't put me in that group!! I've been here for 4 years and they still think I'm dumb as shat! We all come from different backgrounds and it's good to hear all perspectives. =) Keep laughing!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> I wish I could like this post twice!!


If you are connected to the internet it's all over. They know everything so don't think you are special since you didn't download an app.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> I doubt it. Unless you are stupid and leave the barn door open.


You may be just that if you think you are safe.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

modfan said:


> All I can say is you guy's make me laugh!!! You have no idea who I am, what I do, or why I do it yet, you feel you that if I don't do what you believe is correct. I'm "Dumb as dirt".


I don't "feel" anything about you at all. I don't know you, what you do, or why you do it. I don't have any desire to. If you have extrapolated, from my post, that you are dumb as dirt, then that is about your feelings and not mine. I have no problem with you doing you. I do me all the time. Wait...I mean I....ok, yeah, I do me. :vs_wave:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mish said:


> If you are connected to the internet it's all over. They know everything so don't think you are special since you didn't download an app.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk





Mish said:


> You may be just that if you think you are safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Trust me, I have no illusions or delusions of safety. None of us are safe. I doubt that we ever will be again. But, there is levels of lack of safety. No need to make it easy for them!! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> Trust me, I have no illusions or delusions of safety. None of us are safe. I doubt that we ever will be again. But, there is levels of lack of safety. No need to make it easy for them!! :vs_closedeyes:


I'm just worried about how to safely watch porn these days! I mean everything knows what you are doing!! I mean, I assume it worries you guys. I would never watch porn. Nakedness is yucky!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> You may be just that if you think you are safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm safe.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mish said:


> I'm just worried about how to safely watch porn these days! I mean everything knows what you are doing!! I mean, I assume it worries you guys. I would never watch porn. Nakedness is yucky!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have achieved safety by starring in my own porn videos! I mean, the human form is beautiful, right?

I may have thrown up a little in my mouth just thinking about what that would look like....:vs_shocked:


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Anyone who has one of these listening devices in their home-- deserves it---


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm just worried about how to safely watch porn these days! I mean everything knows what you are doing!! I mean, I assume it worries you guys. I would never watch porn. Nakedness is yucky!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Somebody probably needs to check with uncle Slippy about that aspect of situational awareness.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm just worried about how to safely watch porn these days! I mean everything knows what you are doing!! I mean, I assume it worries you guys. I would never watch porn. Nakedness is yucky!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


When I do porn on the internet computer box, I tear the electrical tape OFF the camera. Somehow, porn is so much better thinking someone on the other side of that camera lens is screaming "My eyes! My eyes !" :tango_face_grin:


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I apologize that I thought you were responding to my post. I felt that since you quoted my post that you were responding to my post.



stevekozak said:


> I don't "feel" anything about you at all. I don't know you, what you do, or why you do it. I don't have any desire to. If you have extrapolated, from my post, that you are dumb as dirt, then that is about your feelings and not mine. I have no problem with you doing you. I do me all the time. Wait...I mean I....ok, yeah, I do me. :vs_wave:


----------

